Ask HN: Show Us Your Personal Website? - sdiw
======
jjjbokma
[http://johnbokma.com/blog/](http://johnbokma.com/blog/)

[http://plurrrr.com/](http://plurrrr.com/)

The latter is made with [https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog)

------
reacharavindh
[https://aravindh.net](https://aravindh.net)

Made with Hugo and Tachyons CSS. Runs on Nginx+http/2 on an upcloud VM.

Not updated as often as I like/hoped, but still pretty proud of what is in
there so far, particularly the ZFS write-up.

------
sdiw
I'll start: [http://sapandiwakar.in](http://sapandiwakar.in)

I write posts there about the things I learn at work. Lately, I have been
writing some fiction stories as well.

------
bbody
[https://www.brendonbody.com/](https://www.brendonbody.com/)

------
wenbin
Mine [https://wenbin.org/](https://wenbin.org/)

~~~
patlola
Listen notes is a very useful service, I am a regular user.

what are your upcoming features on the service? :D

------
hijak
[https://exnet.systems](https://exnet.systems)

